
Ubuntu Christian Edition - jjar
http://ubuntuce.com/
======
coreyp_1
To be honest, I rolled my eyes at this.

In thinking about it a bit deeper, I can see the value of pre-installed and
configured filtering protocols for use in Christian schools and other
environments (giving your kids a computer in their own room, for example)
where computers are supplied but not necessarily actively monitored (having
someone looking over your shoulder all the time).

This, combined with the power, flexibility, and security of Linux, actually
does sound like a good idea.

~~~
celticninja
I am still rolling my eyes. So does this block access to anything on
evolution, gay marriage etc?

How would you feel about to Islamic version that blocks access to anything on
women's rights?

This sort of stuff is bullshit best not given the air of publicity.

~~~
coreyp_1
Maybe it does. Maybe it doesn't. The example given is one of pornography, so
that's what I based my answer on.

I am not a parent, but when I do become one, I will put fences up to protect
my child from things that will harm him, until he is old enough to defend
himself (i.e., use his brain rationally). I can see this as a tool to that
end.

Would I use it for myself? No, because I don't need it. It's the same reason
that I don't use training wheels when I ride my bicycle.

You seem to have made a huge jump in a direction based on your personal
prejudices. I'm merely pointing out that this is a good tool for a specific
use case. What's the problem with that?

~~~
celticninja
There are other solutions that don't have to push a religious aspect. Would
you use this solution or find another filtering solution?

~~~
coreyp_1
It's OK for there to be solutions that don't push a religious aspect, and it's
OK for there to be solutions that do.

I worked for a mobile phone company (as a programmer) that built a custom
service profile for Orthodox Jews in Israel that specifically restricted
incoming and outgoing calls on the Sabbath (sundown to sundown, depending on
their location). I am not Jewish, neither do I have any problem using my phone
any time that I want, but for these people it was an important part of their
lifestyle, and they sought us out as a means to address it. They weren't
worried about it being associated with their religion. Quite to the contrary,
that's precisely what they wanted!

So what's wrong with a christian wanting a version of Ubuntu that supports
common tenets of christian beliefs? Nobody is forcing it on anyone else...
it's entirely voluntary!

All that I'm trying to say is to stop being so judgmental. What if these
people have a good motive? Is that wrong, just because it does not line up
with your biases?

As for me, I would probably not use it personally, simply because I like to do
things myself, and if I were needing to set up such a system for my child I
would probably roll my own, just for fun. If I were asked to set up such a
system for someone else, though, I might consider using it if it is in line
with their desires, simply because it would reduce maintenance work for me.

